
Ask HN: How do you build a successful mailing list? - TurkishPoptart
I&#x27;m curious about making a sort of curated newsletter with brief commentary on IT-themed geopolitical events. It would be completely free. I suppose we could generate revenue down the road by offering deep-dive reports to sell to anyone interested. But the main thing to do is build a mailing list, and I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any experience or interesting stacks they&#x27;d recommend. Thanks.
======
erikbrodch
I have heard good things about substack. In terms of starting to collect
subscribers, I would create one useful guide or other pieces of content that
people in this industry are (very) interested in and offer full access if they
subscribe to your newsletter. It might annoy people that they must subscribe
to get full access, so you can use a more gentle (but less effective) option
and that is showing a popup in which you offer them to get a future relevant
post (mention the title in the popup) once it's published. You can do some
sort of an interactive post in which they get feedback on their entries via
email (I created one for evaluating your startup idea). And never, never ever
spam people. Oh, to find relevant content people are interested in try ahrefs
(paid, but a great research tool).

------
paulorlando
A few things to add. Consistency is one of the most important things to focus
on. That is, send your posts out on a schedule (weekly, monthly etc) and don't
vary from it. Keep quality of content high (short and meaningful is better
than long and full of fluff). Don't worry about optimization in the beginning.
So apart from using something easy to set up, like Mailchimp, don't spend too
much time trying to optimize your conversions. In the beginning you are just
learning who your audience is and what they value. It took me a while to
figure this stuff out and I'm still figuring it out. I wrote about it here, if
interested: [https://unintendedconsequenc.es/50-essays-on-unintended-
cons...](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/50-essays-on-unintended-
consequences/)

~~~
TurkishPoptart
Pasadena, nice! I've started reading and I want to check out your newsletter
for myself.

~~~
paulorlando
Great, thanks!

------
philipkiely
On the technical side, mailchimp is easy to use and free getting started up to
2,000 people, if you’re looking for even more control use AWS with Maildown.
Managed solutions like tiny letter and sub stack and several similar also
exist. Like most types of content, starting a new email newsletter is easier
today than ever before. That said, lower barrier to entry makes it harder to
get noticed.

------
timbutlerau
Value proposition. What value do I get if I sign up to be spammed?

I'd also set expectations, are you going to post once a day? once a week? only
when there's something of value?

~~~
TurkishPoptart
I think twice a week would be optimal. Every day is too much work, and every
other day is still too often. Twice a week (I suppose Mon or Tues and Friday)
would give us time to dig through major news cycles, catch up on analysis, and
compare sources. The result would be a sort of annotated list of links to
stories we view as important, with some commentary strewn in.

I can send over some similarly-themed writing my colleague and I did if you're
interested in learning more.

